# Stolen Orchids, Orchid Theft



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.goldcoastcymbidiumgrowers.com/major_orchid_theft


----------



## Shiva (Nov 14, 2011)

Not me! But I hope they catch the [email protected]/#&*stard. :viking:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Simply despicable!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2011)

So sad...!!!!! I hope they find them!!


----------



## Gcroz (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a sad story. Stories like this reinforce why we typically never talk about what we have in our collection and why we have gone to a number system for the plants in that collection.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2011)

last time andy's orchids had a break-in, andy happened to be in or see activity in the greenhouse and whacked them over the head with an orchid mount, I believe. I also think that they have put chain link fence around the outside of the plastic so that nobody can cut and walk in?

though orchids are cool, they are just plants. I can't believe (though I do know how people are) that people actually go out of their way to steal something like this. I think last year, maybe posted here or somewhere else I had read or heard on radio that a woman in a bmw zoomed up to the parking lot of a very nice plant nursery, stopped by the sidewalk and grabbed two very large hanging basket orchids, jumped back into her car and zoomed off. 
.... that wasn't somebody on this forum, I hope oke:


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2011)

Several years ago, Teri & Ray Palmer (Palmer's Orchids, Pasadena TX) had a bunch of their breeder vandas stolen. I don't think they were ever recovered.

Wasn't there a similar story connected to Motes or someone is south Florida several years back?


----------



## nikv (Nov 15, 2011)

It's scary to know that there's a thief preying on private collections in my area. 

I think I have a division of Prince Charles 'Carnival' which was given to me by a friend years ago. I'll have to check the tag. I k now it's a Prince Charles but I cannot be certain of the clone name off the top of my head. If so, I'll have to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this on orchidmall this AM. I hope everyone is vigilant and if they see these crosses lets the owner know the deal!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2011)

It's always sad to hear of stories like this.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 15, 2011)

And the really sad thing is it sounds as though these thieves who are doing this really know their stuff--whether they are unscrupulous collectors themselves or "taking orders" for others.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 15, 2011)

i have heard from several prolific growers that when they opened their greenhouse to the public, they would occasionally run across pots that had been emptied out of the plant ..apparently people just pulled the plants out and stuffed in their jackets..without the grower knowing for days


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 15, 2011)

i work in a conservatory that's open to the public and stuff occasionally walks away. sometimes super common, sometimes, not so much


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 15, 2011)

That is horrible! I am sure the owner of those plants is devastated, as I would be in that situation.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 15, 2011)

As I recall, there was a guy who was a big time art collector, orchid grower, and, I think, an AOS judge. It was only after he died (about 20 years ago) that it turned out he was a big time art and orchid thief. Stole a lot of art from Europe during/just after the war, and stole some pretty valuable plants from shows and judgings.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 16, 2011)

Keep an eye on E-Bay!!! They or Divisions will show up eventually!!! I hope they catch them!! I hate seeing things like this!! I think it is in the Middle East Countries that if you are caught stealling they cut your arm off!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Don't know if they still do it though)!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 16, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> As I recall, there was a guy who was a big time art collector, orchid grower, and, I think, an AOS judge. It was only after he died (about 20 years ago) that it turned out he was a big time art and orchid thief. Stole a lot of art from Europe during/just after the war, and stole some pretty valuable plants from shows and judgings.




http://www.nytimes.com/1990/06/14/arts/a-trove-of-medieval-art-turns-up-in-texas.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 16, 2011)

That's the guy!


----------



## Roth (Nov 16, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Keep an eye on E-Bay!!! They or Divisions will show up eventually!!!



Don't worry, everyone got plants stolen, during open doors, or sometimes complete collections. However, they will never reappear on ebay or in the trade. Most likely behind locked doors of a breeding or tissue culture facility somewhere around the world. Looking at the list, I am quite sure they will be used for breeding, seedlings bloomed and awarded, most likely around Asia, with bogus parentage, and sold for a premium. Thus kind of flares etc... has little value in the USA by itself, except to few hobbyists, but is worth a lot in Asia.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2011)

that's what I was thinking, but didn't want to automatically jump to conclusion that asian markets were the likely future home. hope they are found, nonetheless


----------

